# New Fly Rod



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

So I have a G Loomis sreamdance 8' 3 weight for the Uintas and small streams and rivers, a St Croix Avid 8' 6" 4 weight for smaller streams and rivers, and I have Redington 5 and 6 weight 9' rods for everything else. I will be able to get a new rod soon (apparently the government is sending us money, isn't that an oxymoron?) and can't decide what would be the best use? I fish the Weber, Ogden, South fork of the Ogden the most, and will be trying to get out on the toon fly fishing some stillwater more this year (Causey, lost creek, east canyon etc). I rarely fish outside of Utah, but if I did they would be rivers, lakes and streams similar to the above mentioned. My greatest love is fishing smaller streams and rivers with dries, or really anything with dries for that matter. I really like the look of the new G Loomis EastFork, but am having a hard time deciding on a weight and length. I have also heard that a fly fisherman on the forum puts together a solid rod. I always enjoy being talked into buying fly fishing gear  Thanks for any help.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

For thowing dries I have a 1wt orvis loaded with 2 wt line and it casts like a dream. It will even allow my crappy casting skills to present a delicate dry. You already have 5t and a 3wt so to a step down to a 1wt or jump up to a 7wt and huck some meat!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

a 1wt :shock: are you catching minnows? :wink: The fly fishing magazine that I have doen't even offer rods in a 1wt, how about a 2wt? I'm liking the idea of getting a ultra light rod for dries on small streams......


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have caught a 19 1/2 inch wild cut on it, and lost a 23 inch tiger trout on it so it is a noodle but fun to catch. It makes a 15 inch fish feel like a trophy! When we take our south fork trip I will bring it along and you can give it a cast. Funny how with flyfishing it is o.k. to play with another mans rod but in real life you are called a Zim if you show interest in another mans rod.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 6.5' 1 wt blank that I haven't turned yet. I can't wait. I fish a 3wt. half the time from 3' wide creeks to the Snake and haven't had problems, it's a reel challenge.

That's a tough decision, maybe a really nice 5 wt.? Spey casting (sp?) rod? Do you have a 4 or 5 pc? How about a Winston? That'd eat up that nice little return.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm the one you've heard of putting together a solid rod or not. I do put together a very nice stick if you'd like to discuss it. I suggest a 3 wt fiberglass rod. The one I just finished for another fellow is absolutely fine and will be the next rod I build for myself.

Here's a few links of some rods I've built.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2902&p=32069&hilit=icthys#p32069
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=908&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=icthys
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=216&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=icthys

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Another thing to consider is buying the rod building supplies. A turner and wrapping towers will not set you back much and the epoxies, flex coat and thread costs are very minimal. All you have left is to buy the parts and you're set. If you're very crafty at all it can be a very good way to center and connect with your inner zen. :wink:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If I was getting a new rod to target rivers it would be one of the Sage TXL series. Most of these weigh between 1.25 and 2 OUNCES. They have weights down to 000 but some of those 3-weights tip the scales at a scant 1 3/4 oz.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I really like the looks of the TXL, either a 1 or a 2 weight. I can't imagine a 1 weight, it seem too small...

Icthys, e-mail sent.

E-mail didn't work, PM Sent.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

There are lots of good rods out there and some good suggestions so far. I have a 6'6" fiberglass that is fun to catch fish with. Casts a little different than you are used to with graphite but it gets the job done and presents very softly, once you hook one it is a blast. I also looked at the Sage TXL 3 wt a few months back but decided to go with the Sage VT2 3 wt for 2 reasons: the $$ and I thought the TXL was a touch fast for a smaller rod. I have been very pleased with the VT2 thus far.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a streamdance as well, and I really don't like that rod much. But I am not fond of fast action rods. Only time I break it out is when I know the wind is going to be a beast.

If you are going to have a rod built for you, a Dan Craft Sig V rod is a steal. I built my brother a 4wt this past christmas and that thing is NICE. I did not want to give it up after it was done. The action is moderate, and is has a nice soft cast. This rod would be my first choice.

You also may want to look at Matrix fly rods made by American Tackle Co. Very nice rods for the price (blanks are like 50-60 bucks.) I primarily use the 4 piece 4wt now. It has a Mod-Fast action. It just fits my casting style and preferences. I have used it on the Green serveral times and it has enough back to control most fish, but soft enough to cast size 28 midges and can cast a good distance too. The wind can kill the casting if it's blowing too hard, but that is the case with most moderate type rods.

Good Luck and let us know what you decide on.


----------

